# Please help with competition prep (pics attached)



## Mightyradish (May 22, 2016)

Hi,

I'm a first time poster so apologies if any of my questions are too obvious. I intend to compete in 3-4 months time and need some advice on what to focus on and do differently.

Background:

I am 41 and have had 3 kids. I have been strength training along with Hiit for around 6 years and made good progress from where i was after having my last child.

Current stats:

Heigth 5 ft - 4 inches

Weight - 54kg

Current BF - 14%

Training:

I train around 6 times a week, mainly strength training (lots of compound exercises) but do quite a bit of Hiit also. Current best deadlift is 100kg, squat is 85kg.

Food:

I have been eating below maintenance at around 1800 calories a day, macros are 40/30/30. I have lost 2% BF% in the last few months but have stalled now.

So questions are:

Should I up my calories to try to put some muscle on, or reduce cals again to get the BF% down closer to 10? Also, is the macro mix about right?

Should I increase my training intensity for a while, maybe go to 2 times a day for a few weeks?

Looking at my pictures which areas do I need to focus on? I think my quads are OK, but backs of legs and bum probably need some work. I think upper back is OK - 15 strict chin ups yesterday  What do you think?

Any advice appreciated,

MR :thumbup1:

View attachment IMG_4219.JPG


View attachment IMG_4220.JPG


View attachment IMG_4221.JPG


View attachment IMG_4222.JPG


View attachment IMG_4223.JPG


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Mightyradish

Unfortunately I can't help with this as I know f**k all about dieting, I just like lifting things but the female BB sub-forum is dead, would have got a faster reply in the diet section. @Dark sim and @dtlv should be able to give you some pointers though. They are both fairly helpful chaps.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

@Keeks @Kristina


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking good! What class are you looking to compete in?

Tbh, the others tagged in this thread may be more helpful than me as I've always had a coach and done as they've advised but can add a few suggestions.

As for weak areas, my glutes and hams needed work so added in a leg/glute circuit every morning after fasted cardio, 10 exercises, 20 reps each exercise, pretty light weight with minimal rest between exercises. Romanian deads, good mornings, glute Kickbacks etc and I've found doing this really has brought them on.

Also another 2 weights circuits were added in to my prep, so on top of 6 weights sessions, I added in these circuits (about 1/2 hour for this workout) 2 or 3 days a week which I also found has helped.

If you have found weight loss has stalled, also maybe mix cardio up with steady state as well as HIIT.

Anyway, good luck with things and I'm sure the others will be able to help you out a little more.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

In great shape already! Biceps have a great shape to them.

Might be just the photos but I think adding a little size to the rear delts would give you arms a great look.


----------



## Mightyradish (May 22, 2016)

Thanks Keeks and Beast (!). I am upping my cardio but am a bit worried that this will reduce my muscle mass also. I've added some better pictures of my back (obviously a tan would help with the look!) - i think i've got some reasonable definition but would not want to lose minimise any muscle loss by cutting my cals or doing too much cardio.

@Kristina any help/advise to a complete competition novice would be appreciated,

MR

View attachment D182F244-0DEE-455A-82A9-8F21F97567AB.JPG


View attachment 246EAA7F-4EB0-4AC1-ABDF-B1481BD2937D.JPG


----------



## Mightyradish (May 22, 2016)

Guys - any other thoughts on this?

thanks


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> @Mightyradish
> 
> Unfortunately I can't help with this as I know f**k all about dieting, I just like lifting things but the female BB sub-forum is dead, would have got a faster reply in the diet section. @Dark sim and @dtlv should be able to give you some pointers though. They are both fairly helpful chaps.


 @Lorian I didn't get a notification for this tag?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Mightyradish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a first time poster so apologies if any of my questions are too obvious. I intend to compete in 3-4 months time and need some advice on what to focus on and do differently.
> 
> ...


 Firstly, hi and welcome. Secondly, you are already in great shape, but you failed to mention what class/federation you want to compete in?

It is evident you are not activating or working your glutes enough. They do need work. Maybe post your leg day routine, and frequency...

As for diet, you do not have enough time to bulk/gain muscle if you intend to compete in 3-4 months. Eat at maintenance for now.

Macros are fine.

I'll add more when you reply.


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Love your back and delts


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> @Lorian I didn't get a notification for this tag?


 Off topic but @Lorian this does happen to me occasionally also.


----------



## Mightyradish (May 22, 2016)

Hi. Thanks for your replies.

Im not sure what class I'm going to compete in. It was suggested to me that I should compete but I was just going to see what shape I could get in and take it from there.

I think I'm averaging about 1800 kcals a day and not sure I could go into much more of a deficit. I believe my maintenance is about 2100 kcals. I'm a PT and have 3 children so my days are long and physical.

I totally agree about my glutes. Everywhere else responds well to hyper trophy but this area is stubborn. My typical leg routines consist of 6-12-24's, double tri sets, giant sets. Always as heavy as I can go and plenty of body weight exercises thrown in. I've started doing a strength training session a week too working towards 1RMs which has really improved my strength during hypertrophy sessions. I also do about 3-4 1/2 hr hit sessions a week. I split my strength training and probably do 3/4 leg sessions a week.

Exercises include back squats, deadlifts, pistol squats, 3/4 squats, single leg push downs, single leg hamcurls, RDLs, Romanian & Bulgarian split squats as well as box jumps & prowlers. What do you think? Is this a decent program? @Dark sim @dtlv @Kristina

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mightyradish said:


> Hi. Thanks for your replies.
> 
> Im not sure what class I'm going to compete in. It was suggested to me that I should compete but I was just going to see what shape I could get in and take it from there.
> 
> ...


 If you want someone to notice your reply best to tag them or quote the comment like I have.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Mightyradish said:


> Hi. Thanks for your replies.
> 
> Im not sure what class I'm going to compete in. It was suggested to me that I should compete but I was just going to see what shape I could get in and take it from there.
> 
> ...


 For your leg routine take out your 3/4 squats, back squats, deadlifts and RDL. Replace them with Front Squats, Belted Squats (if possible), Deficit Stiff Leg Deadlifts, Walking Lunges, High Step Ups (weighted) and Glute Bridges. Really focus on feeling the contraction through all the muscle fibres and emphasise the static and negitive portion of the lift.

I often program Glute Bridges first for female physique competitors. Then follow with Front Squats or SLDL, unilateral variation, Walking Lunges or Step Ups and then isolation machines. Rep ranges varying to shock the muscles into growth.

I also feel that more frequent training has greater benefits for females as opposed to males. Just my observations, I haven't read any studies related. So keep up the frequency.

As far as your conditioning for your first competition, you're looking good. However to better your conditioning don't think about leanness at the moment. Think tanning. Hit the sun beds frequently and experiment with different bronzing creams. Find out which ones works best for you.

I don't know whether you are natural or not or what you are planning to compete in. That information is vital.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

theBEAST2002 said:


> For your leg routine take out your 3/4 squats, back squats, deadlifts and RDL. Replace them with Front Squats, Belted Squats (if possible), Deficit Stiff Leg Deadlifts, Walking Lunges, High Step Ups (weighted) and Glute Bridges. Really focus on feeling the contraction through all the muscle fibres and emphasise the static and negitive portion of the lift.
> 
> I often program Glute Bridges first for female physique competitors. Then follow with Front Squats or SLDL, unilateral variation, Walking Lunges or Step Ups and then isolation machines.* Rep ranges varying to shock the muscles into growth*.
> 
> ...


 Could you link me to any studies where you found you need vary rep ranges into shocking muscles to grow? Would be an interesting read.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Could you link me to any studies where you found you need vary rep ranges into shocking muscles to grow? Would be an interesting read.


 No studies. Just my experience.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

theBEAST2002 said:


> No studies. Just my experience.


 From your experience then what exactly is muscular 'shocking'. I am quite interested. Also, I always thought mechanical loading and metabolic stress were the primary drivers of hypertrophy, how does shocking a muscle contribute to this?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dark sim said:


> @Lorian I didn't get a notification for this tag?





Quackerz said:


> Off topic but @Lorian this does happen to me occasionally also.


 The update I rolled out last week should have improve the reliability of tag notifications. Hopefully it's no longer an issue?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

@Omen669 where are you?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> From your experience then what exactly is muscular 'shocking'. I am quite interested. Also, I always thought mechanical loading and metabolic stress were the primary drivers of hypertrophy, how does shocking a muscle contribute to this?


 BOOOOO!

(thank me later)



TITO said:


> @Omen669 where are you?


 :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lorian said:


> The update I rolled out last week should have improve the reliability of tag notifications. Hopefully it's no longer an issue?


 Have not seen any.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

I cant really help you hun, But good luck none the less, Maybe start a Log to keep track and people can help along the way.

All the best


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> From your experience then what exactly is muscular 'shocking'. I am quite interested. Also, I always thought mechanical loading and metabolic stress were the primary drivers of hypertrophy, how does shocking a muscle contribute to this?


 You are taking one word 'shocking' and taking it out of context. Varying rep ranges is pretty standard, nothing out of the ordinary there.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Could you link me to any studies where you found you need vary rep ranges into shocking muscles to grow? Would be an interesting read.


 He quoted this -



theBEAST2002 said:


> I also feel that more frequent training has greater benefits for females as opposed to males. Just my observations, *I haven't read any studies related*. So keep up the frequency.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> You are taking one word 'shocking' and taking it out of context. Varying rep ranges is pretty standard, nothing out of the ordinary there.


 I am not taking it out of context, merely pointing out how silly it sounds. Practically every program will vary rep ranges, shocking is simply a buzz word that people use and tends to wind me up. Best way to 'shock' a muscle? Add more weight or reps. ie. Progressive overload.

I did not notice the part you outlined in bold though.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

TITO said:


> @Omen669 where are you?


 :thumbup1:

I think Dark sim and Keeks has this one.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> From your experience then what exactly is muscular 'shocking'. I am quite interested. Also, I always thought mechanical loading and metabolic stress were the primary drivers of hypertrophy, how does shocking a muscle contribute to this?


 Exactly what I mentioned. Varying rep ranges. For example, using 10 reps for x amount of sessions and then dropping down for a week of heavy 5 reps. Then jumping up to 20 reps for x amount of weeks.

I honestly don't know what you are struggling to understand. Is it the use of "shocking"? If so I understand as I hate the word "toning" but unfortunately people understand and use this word, so I have come to accept it.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Exactly what I mentioned. Varying rep ranges. For example, using 10 reps for x amount of sessions and then dropping down for a week of heavy 5 reps. Then jumping up to 20 reps for x amount of weeks.
> 
> I honestly don't know what you are struggling to understand.* Is it the use of "shocking"? If so I understand as I hate the word "toning" but unfortunately people understand and use this word, so I have come to accept it. *


 Pretty much, sorry if I came off a bit of a dick, it just bugs me and I was in a mood. 

As for varying rep ranges and changing workouts every week I see no need unless you are following a periodized program structure specifically tailored to hypertrophy. I can't see randomly dropping between rep ranges and rep schemes every week to be an optimal approach, unless you are simply using a s**t tonne of gear and training to failure every session in which case anything should work. Unless I am not understanding you?


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Pretty much, sorry if I came off a bit of a dick, it just bugs me and I was in a mood.
> 
> As for varying rep ranges and changing workouts every week I see no need unless you are following a periodized program structure specifically tailored to hypertrophy. I can't see randomly dropping between rep ranges and rep schemes every week to be an optimal approach, unless you are simply using a s**t tonne of gear and training to failure every session in which case anything should work. Unless I am not understanding you?


 Block periodisation works very well for natural bodybuilders. Me personally I never program any less then 4 reps for a natural bodybuilders. But there definitely needs to be a greater focus on getting stronger then going for a pump (not that it doesn't have a place for natural bodybuilders).


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Block periodisation works very well for natural bodybuilders. Me personally I never program any less then 4 reps for a natural bodybuilders. But there definitely needs to be a greater focus on getting stronger then going for a pump (not that it doesn't have a place for natural bodybuilders).


 Works great for people on gear also. There are also studies that show no real difference between hypertrophy and choice of rep ranges, merely that training to failure is pretty much required when using weights at or under 60% of maximum intensity. Reps and sets are of no real matter.

Muscular fatigue has also been practically proven to have no real benefit to hypertrophy either. Muscle activation has actually been show to decrease using EMG studies as more sets are performed. A pump means nothing and there is no scientific data to back the idea of it's usefulness. The only time I can see it as being of any benefit would be to stimulate sarcoplasmic hypertrophy whist leaning out during prep for a more fuller look, then again, I am no expert on BB, this is simply speculation.

IMO reverse block periodization FYI if you ever choose to program it for naturals would be a better option if physique was the goal. I have seen this work to good effect.


----------

